# When to wear "Weejuns" (penny loafers)



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

I just purchased a wardrobe staple for the first time in years. The penny loafer, or Weejun style shoe. I stayed away from Bass and upped the ante to a pair from Geox, as I like the idea of breathability in a loafer that may sometimes be worn sockless. I guess what I'm asking here is... how formal would you go with these, and at the same time, how informal? I know that a sportcoat and chinos would fare well, but for a shoe that's supposed to be so versatile, how much versatility can I muster?


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Not very formal at all so business casual would be by at the very peak. It could go as low as t-shirt and jeans. Color also matters a bit and I would avoid black unless I was wearing it out after 6PM (nightclub, restuarnt with friends). Burgundy, chestnut, brown, or tan are better choices since they are more versatile.

Some people will say you can wear penny's with suits. Yes, you could also wear sneakers or sandals with suits. Most people probably won't think anything with penny's, and sneakers and sandals are obviously more obvious. But, it just means it's less wrong which, honestly, still means it wrong.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

It depends where you want to wear them and what shoes you already have. They are too casual to be worn with a suit (in my opinion); however, not too casual that you options are limited to casual wear. 

I have black penny loafers and tend to wear them mostly for casual and smart-casual wear, although sometimes with smart-wear. Normally wear with jeans, chinos, cotton trousers, casual blended trousers and tropical wool trousers; however, I have worn them with smart wool trousers and sportscoat (sometimes with a v-neck sweater too), but not often.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> It depends where you want to wear them and what shoes you already have. They are too casual to be worn with a suit (in my opinion); however, not too casual that you options are limited to casual wear.
> 
> I have black penny loafers and tend to wear them mostly for casual and smart-casual wear, although sometimes with smart-wear. Normally wear with jeans, chinos, cotton trousers, casual blended trousers and tropical wool trousers; however, I have worn them with smart wool trousers and sportscoat (sometimes with a v-neck sweater too), but not often.


I doubt that I'd ever wear them with a suit. Imagine that I have every shoe that I need for every occasion (which I'm close to having), and that these would be one of those pair. I'm looking for the "ideally, they should be worn with..." I had a pair of Bally pennys a few years back that weren't the Weejun profile, but a shorter, sleeker profile. I'd wear these with dress shirt/tie and trousers. But at the time, my wardrobe was not nearly as extensive as it is now, so I'm looking for a wider range of options. Thanks for the input.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Low end: Khakis and OCBD.
Medium: Odd jacket and trousers, open-necked shirt.
High end: Warm-weather suit (seersucker/linen/cotton) or odd jacket and trousers, both with tie.

For me, burgundy Weejuns cover everything above athletic/boat shoes and below cap-toe oxfords.



Nerev said:


> Not very formal at all so business casual would be by at the very peak.


Really? What would you pair with a blue blazer, khakis, and striped tie?


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

amplifiedheat said:


> Low end: Khakis and OCBD.
> Medium: Odd jacket and trousers, open-necked shirt.
> High end: Warm-weather suit (seersucker/linen/cotton) or odd jacket and trousers, both with tie.
> 
> For me, burgundy Weejuns cover everything above athletic/boat shoes and below cap-toe oxfords.


Thanks for the tip. I went with black, simply because I really don't think I have enough black shoes. There are way too many browns in the spectrum and I need to capture more of those, therefore, browns are mostly what I buy. :icon_smile_big: I also figured black would lend itself to versatility with a penny loafer. I guess I should have considered burgundy. I was torn between a Weejun and a bit loafer for this particular purchase and went with the Weejun. Bits next time.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I concur with amplifiedheat, although his higher-end recommendations definitely lean more towards Trad style. Not that there's anything wrong with that . . . .


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

rabidawg said:


> I concur with amplifiedheat, although his higher-end recommendations definitely lean more towards Trad style. Not that there's anything wrong with that . . . .


I may have some repressed Trad leanings, though at the moment my only three-button sack is a lab coat.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Probably . . .*

. . . not with shorts or sock-less. I'd take 'em up as far as a blazer, striped shirt and tie, bow or long. Mostly I wore my now deceased pair of reddish browns with chinos and a polo. Now I'm stuck with the Sperrys for that. My remaining pennies have a very refined rounded toe, and I pretty much confine those to the dressier side of a blazer or sport coat and tie.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with Amplifiedheat on the burgundy weejuns, although my trad beliefs also allow sockless wear with shorts.

It's already been mentioned, but if you go with black, I think you lose some of the versatility of the shoe. Additionally, I'd stay away from shorts. I think you'd be fine to wear them sans/avec socks with jeans and khakis. No suit, but a sport jacket will work too.

You seem to know what you're doing, I wouldn't worry about it too much, MySharona.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

amplifiedheat said:


> Really? What would you pair with a blue blazer, khakis, and striped tie?


Oxford's or derby's. If it had to be a loafer, probably tasseled.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't have a pair of penny loafers at present, but when I did I wore them with jeans and khakis; often with a blazer or sport coat but almost never with a tie. At the same time I don't wear ties with khaki pants these days. If I'm going to wear a tie I put on a pair of dress pants. 

I wore penny loafers the same way I wear boat shoes now. In other words, extremely casual; perhaps a half notch up from sneakers.

Cruiser


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Stop short of the suit but those would look really sharp up to say charcoal/black pleated/cuffed gaberdines and whatever on top that would work with the pants and at the same time you can wear them with jeans.

I am not crazy about black loafers with shorts and no socks but you can do that with brown loafers. I am also not a fan of wearing unlined leather shoes without socks in general but I see it done often.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

One insert's formal bow tie's clip-on's in the strap's slit and wear's such to dinner. Voila!, multifunctional.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Penny loafers (Weejuns) are one of my favored shoe designs. With eight pair in rotation, I am generally to be found wearing a pair at least once a week and during this time of year, much more frequently. IMHO they can be worn quite nicely with almost anything short of a suit and I have to admit to occasionally wearing my shell cordovan LHS's, even with a suit. The only shoe design I have that can compete with the penny loafers, in terms of frequency of wear are, perhaps, my Wingtips!


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

deanayer said:


> I am also not a fan of wearing unlined leather shoes without socks in general but I see it done often.


I'm not either... my secret can be found in the women's hoisery department... loafer/pump booties that insulate the foot from the leather but don't show over the side of the shoe!


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I find myself being far from an Alden fan, but that is one place they shine....the quintessential penny loafer.

Yes, all between work out clothes and a suit, not including either of those bookends will be fine.

Perry


----------



## From Vancouver (May 24, 2009)

amplifiedheat said:


> ...For me, burgundy Weejuns cover everything above athletic/boat shoes and below cap-toe oxfords.


+1 on the color. I feel black is only useful for formal suitings, while Weejun-type shoes lack that formality, even if they are black.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

I have the AE version (Walton) in burgundy and I wear them with jeans, slacks and chinos, but not with a suit. 

I do wear a monk strap (is that a "loafer"?) with a suit occasionally. It seems a bit dressier than the penny loafer.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Packard said:


> I do wear a monk strap (is that a "loafer"?) with a suit occasionally. It seems a bit dressier than the penny loafer.


The monk is indeed dressier than a penny loafer. I'd say it can be worn almost just as informally, but it can be worn with suits too IMO, as long as it doesn't have an apron front. The monk is about equal to a similarly styled derby in formality.


----------



## Aristo (Feb 20, 2009)

mysharona said:


> I'm not either... my secret can be found in the women's hoisery department... loafer/pump booties that insulate the foot from the leather but don't show over the side of the shoe!


+1. I am doing exactly the same thing for the sock-less look although I feel reserved about revealing it to others.


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

Aristo said:


> +1. I am doing exactly the same thing for the sock-less look although I feel reserved about revealing it to others.


Funny that came up; I just bought a pair of Sebago Burgee in tan to wear with linen pants and jeans and I just could not bring myself to wear shoes without socks. I found this ( ) to help me out.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

Aristo said:


> +1. I am doing exactly the same thing for the sock-less look although I feel reserved about revealing it to others.


If ever there was a place to reveal this sort of info it wwould have to be these forums right? Don't think any of us would judge a person's masculinity from something like this


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Lieutenant said:


> Funny that came up; I just bought a pair of Sebago Burgee in tan to wear with linen pants and jeans and I just could not bring myself to wear shoes without socks. I found this ( ) to help me out.


Banana Republic also carries loafer socks in white and black.

https://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=10865&vid=1&pid=555740&scid=555740012


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Lieutenant said:


> Funny that came up; I just bought a pair of Sebago Burgee in tan to wear with linen pants and jeans and I just could not bring myself to wear shoes without socks. I found this ( ) to help me out.


These are the exact same thing I have. Marketing them toward men must be new to keep guys from feeling like they have a secret that they can't reveal. At Target in the womens dept. they are 4 bucks for 2 pair. I guess that marketing to men claims a premium in loafer socks!


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

rabidawg said:


> Banana Republic also carries loafer socks in white and black.
> 
> https://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=10865&vid=1&pid=555740&scid=555740012


I bought a few a month back and they go a bit too high on the top and back so they show. Definately avoid the BR loafer socks if you are going for the sockless look.


----------



## Mike Bitton (Jul 26, 2009)

Take your favorite brand of socks and cut them yourself! I've tried many brands and nothing did it for me until my mother let me know her trick!


----------



## jht3 (Jul 8, 2009)

mysharona said:


> These are the exact same thing I have. Marketing them toward men must be new to keep guys from feeling like they have a secret that they can't reveal. At Target in the womens dept. they are 4 bucks for 2 pair. I guess that marketing to men claims a premium in loafer socks!


but do they carry them in a mens 12-14? my guess is not


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

jht3 said:


> but do they carry them in a mens 12-14? my guess is not


They are 1 size fits all (go cotton, not coolmax). I'm a 12, and I can see these having plenty of extra room to stretch up to a 13 or 14.


----------



## Zon Jr. (May 20, 2009)

Nice logo.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

I say if you want to go sockless, man up and go sockless. Flashing your ankles in fake-Tradliness is pretty weak in my book.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

amplifiedheat said:


> I say if you want to go sockless, man up and go sockless. Flashing your ankles in fake-Tradliness is pretty weak in my book.


I spend far too much money on shoes to ruin them by not allowing for some sort of insulation. As far as equating socklessness with "tradliness", try and tell Luca Rubinacci that he looks "trad". He would laugh at you and call you a silly American.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

mysharona said:


> I spend far too much money on shoes to ruin them by not allowing for some sort of insulation.


I've never "ruined" a pair of shoes by not wearing socks with them. Maybe expensive shoes are more easily ruined.



> He would laugh at you and call you a silly American.


A guy who tattoos his feet and ankles would call someone else silly, American or otherwise. Come on now.

Cruiser


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I've never "ruined" a pair of shoes by not wearing socks with them. Maybe expensive shoes are more easily ruined.
> 
> A guy who tattoos his feet and ankles would call someone else silly, American or otherwise. Come on now.
> 
> Cruiser


Do I want to saturate the inside of a pair of Allen Edmonds or Polo or EG shoes with sweat and salt and risk discoloring the leather? no. Sperrys? Fine. I'll drop $70 bucks on another pair another summer from now. I wear boat shoes everywhere and don't care whether or not they smell like feet.

And a guy has a tattoo on his ankle. Big deal. Google him. He dresses with enough class to offset a tattooed ankle. And yes... a guy from one of the worlds top tailoring houses could call anyone who classified his socklessness as trad "silly" if he wanted to.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

mysharona said:


> And yes... a guy from one of the worlds top tailoring houses could call anyone who classified his socklessness as trad "silly" if he wanted to.


Well of course he could, but so could any bum on the street. Even Tom Waits could say that if he wanted to do so, and we know what a snappy dresser he is.










Don't get mad. I'm a Tom Waits fan. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Stanley Ketchell (Dec 12, 2008)

mysharona said:


> I spend far too much money on shoes to ruin them by not allowing for some sort of insulation. As far as equating socklessness with "tradliness", try and tell Luca Rubinacci that he looks "trad". He would laugh at you and call you a silly American.


This guy look ridiculous. Mind you, I remember seeing him in a photo once with a suit jacket and blue jeans. What a nob head he looked then!


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Amen . . .*



Cruiser said:


> I've never "ruined" a pair of shoes by not wearing socks with them. Maybe expensive shoes are more easily ruined.
> 
> A guy who tattoos his feet and ankles would call someone else silly, American or otherwise. Come on now.
> 
> Cruiser


. . . and amen! Never had any problem with any footgear I've worn sockless. That's been primarily boat shoes and sandals. Of course, if I paid all that to have paisley ankles, maybe I'd wear all my shoes sockless:crazy:


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . and amen! Never had any problem with any footgear I've worn sockless. That's been primarily boat shoes and sandals. Of course, if I paid all that to have paisley ankles, maybe I'd wear all my shoes sockless:crazy:


A lot has to do with how hot your feet feel. I have very good peripherial circulation and my feet get very warm all the time (even in winter). My feet sweat a lot.

Many people have poor peripheral circulation and have cooler feet and don't sweat a lot.

My shoes would definitely appear "wet" after wearing without socks. Plus my feet feel very uncomfortable enclosed without socks. (I do like sandals however.)


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Well of course he could, but so could any bum on the street. Even Tom Waits could say that if he wanted to do so, and we know what a snappy dresser he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good pic of Tom, btw. I guess all I'm saying is that I have no desire for my Allen Edmonds shoes to smell like my Top-Siders do.


----------



## Stanley Ketchell (Dec 12, 2008)

mysharona said:


> Good pic of Tom, btw. I guess all I'm saying is that I have no desire for my Allen Edmonds shoes to smell like my Top-Siders do.


 How gross.If I had feet that smelt so badly that I couldn't wear shoes without socks without spoiling the shoes, I'd pay more attention to personal hygiene and a lot less to preening.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Stanley Ketchell said:


> How gross.If I had feet that smelt so badly that I couldn't wear shoes without socks without spoiling the shoes, I'd pay more attention to personal hygiene and a lot less to preening.


Are you suggesting I spray my feet with RightGuard?


----------



## Stanley Ketchell (Dec 12, 2008)

Would that work? I'd start with washing and investigate medical intervention to reduce the sweating. I'd be afraid of running foul of the law to be honest.


A man with sweaty feet who removed his shoes in a university library was fined €250 by magistrates in The Netherlands. The court ruled that his feet smelled so badly that he constituted a public nuisance


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

In my era of wearing loafers without socks in a hot climate I would estimate it took away 90% of the life of the shoe by getting it wet from inside. And yes, they would get rank after a while also.

If you can afford shoes often, go ahead and wear them sockless. However I don't see this as cool any longer even if Sartoriale does.

Perry


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Stanley Ketchell said:


> How gross.If I had feet that smelt so badly that I couldn't wear shoes without socks without spoiling the shoes, I'd pay more attention to personal hygiene and a lot less to preening.


Oh my... you know what? I'd love to tell you what I think of your insidious little comments. But I'm a Christian. You contribute nothing positive to this thread. If you can wear a leather lined shoe outdoors in the Summer without sweating, then perhaps you do need to seek medical intervention.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Stanley Ketchell said:


> How gross.If I had feet that smelt so badly that I couldn't wear shoes without socks without spoiling the shoes, I'd pay more attention to personal hygiene and a lot less to preening.


Stanley: If you have any point, other that casting insults at other forum members, make it. Otherwise, knock it off or move on!


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Well, not exactly, but . . .*



Packard said:


> Are you suggesting I spray my feet with RightGuard?


. . . there are ways, including specially formulated antiperspirants:


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

This problem is why the good folks at the department store carry shoe trees made of cedar. Pop them in and they'll absorb all night.

Even Macy's, that overstretched, puffed up chain carries them and at $20 a pair. Take a sack lunch one day this week and sink some cash into a pair. You won't regret it.


----------



## Stanley Ketchell (Dec 12, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Stanley: If you have any point, other that casting insults at other forum members, make it. Otherwise, knock it off or move on!


I assure you no insult was intended. The facts are that a forum member has a on several occasions brought up the unsavory and odoriferous subject of 'smelly feet' on this thread. I find this objectionable and hardly the subject for a clothing forum. My attempt to then try to put this forum member on the right tracks by suggesting a site that provides help for those with such an embarrassing problem is then rebuffed with insults.


----------



## Stanley Ketchell (Dec 12, 2008)

mysharona said:


> Oh my... you know what? I'd love to tell you what I think of your insidious little comments. But I'm a Christian. You contribute nothing positive to this thread. If you can wear a leather lined shoe outdoors in the Summer without sweating, then perhaps you do need to seek medical intervention.


This is a clothing forum. I have no wish to hear about sweating feet, nor have I any wish to hear of forum members religious affiliations which carry connotations of superiority over other religions. Nor do I appreciate the suggestion that my attempt to solve your embarrassing medical problem is somehow 'insidious'. My intervention was direct and forthright and no way underhand. What on earth do you mean?


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Stanley Ketchell said:


> This is a clothing forum. I have no wish to hear about sweating feet, nor have I any wish to hear of forum members religious affiliations which carry connotations of superiority over other religions. Nor do I appreciate the suggestion that my attempt to solve your embarrassing medical problem is somehow 'insidious'. My intervention was direct and forthright and no way underhand. What on earth do you mean?


Ok. Well I stand corrected. I saw it as nit-pickiness from a sarcastic... err.. _person _who was the first to cause topic to deviate from clothing. Since when is sweating in the heat a medical problem? Since when is restraining oneself from (pardon the inference) "going Dipley" on another individual because of religious beliefs self-supposing superiority? And since when is saying "ewww" or.. pardon me... "how gross" regarding a completely normal physiological response to heat in non-breathable footwear being direct and forthright?
Keep your pomposities and your backseat MD advice in check and just butt out. Over repeated wears involving seawater and perhaps less-than-adequate drying time, boat shoes can cause ones feet to smell. I never said that I had any medical problems, and if I did, I would ask my doctor for medical advice and not take it from an individual who could be referred to by a body part that smells worse than sweaty feet.
So, to return to topic, why don't you tell us when you wear your Weejuns, Stanislaw?


----------



## Stanley Ketchell (Dec 12, 2008)

mysharona said:


> Over repeated wears involving seawater and perhaps less-than-adequate drying time, boat shoes can cause ones feet to smell.


It is not wearing shoes that causes bad body odor, but poor hygiene. If the feet are washed regularly,then the bacteria are removed and there should be no unpleasant odor. If you are washing your feet you might like to check out this link: It looks as if you may be suffering from Pedal Hyperhydrosis. Hope this helps.

*"Foot Sweating, Its Causes, Symptoms and Cures *

*Foot sweating is also known as Pedal Hyperhidrosis. Pedal Hyperhidrosis is a medical condition that involves the feet and the excessive sweating of the feet."*


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Solutions*

https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/product.aspx?c=637&pid=58661


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

Weejuns (actually, my cheap burgundy loafers aren't made by bass) are my go to shoe for business casual. Khakis/Chinos, OCBD, surcingle belt and penny loafers with argyle socks. It's that easy, and I look better than 99% of the folks I work with - I'm a technical 'resource' so you can imagine the dress code.

I'm not so keen on wearing them casually with jeans and such, but some people make that work.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

KennethB said:


> Weejuns (actually, my cheap burgundy loafers aren't made by bass) are my go to shoe for business casual. Khakis/Chinos, OCBD, surcingle belt and penny loafers with argyle socks. It's that easy, and I look better than 99% of the folks I work with - I'm a technical 'resource' so you can imagine the dress code.
> 
> I'm not so keen on wearing them casually with jeans and such, but some people make that work.


Thanks for bringing us back to the thread. Sounds like a good look as well!


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Sartorial sniping zone. Readers beware.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

My thanks to our moderator for "trimming the fat" so-to-speak.


----------

